# Thinkdigit Kanpur meetup



## utsav (Mar 25, 2009)

Well this time its not the same Delhi or Mumbai again. 

Me,gxsaurav ,krates ,abhishek have planned to meet up in kanpur on this 5th April. gxsaurav will come from Lucknow to kanpur and i will go from Jhansi to Kanpur for the meetup.


The expected meetup location is Rave Moti at around 12:30pm Sunday 5th April .


So if anyone residing in kanpur is interested to join in then they are welcome.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

Krates Apni Didi Ki Pleasure Chala K Aayega.


----------



## utsav (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Krates Apni Didi Ki Pleasure Chala K Aayega.



Tujhe kaise pata  .he will come to pick me up from station


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

utsav said:


> Tujhe kaise pata  .he will come to pick me up from station


Mai Antaryami Hun.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

utsav said:


> Tujhe kaise pata  .he will come to pick me up from station


gagan ko pata hai tune rikshaw pe kharchaa karna chor diya hai.


----------



## krates (Mar 25, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Krates Apni Didi Ki Pleasure Chala K Aayega.





rikshaw se aayunga par pleasure nahi chalaunga


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 25, 2009)

utsav said:


> Well this time its not the same Delhi or Mumbai again.
> 
> Me,gxsaurav ,krates ,abhishek have planned to meet up in kanpur on this 5th April. gxsaurav will come from Lucknow to kanpur and i will go from Jhansi to Kanpur for the meetup.
> 
> ...



Don't you have IITJEE on the next Sunday i.e. 12th April 2009? How will you manage to extract that amount of time for a meetup just a week ago of such an entrance exam?


----------



## krates (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^ because he knows selection hona nahi hai


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 25, 2009)

Sure, I am in.


----------



## utsav (Mar 25, 2009)

debsuvra said:


> Don't you have IITJEE on the next Sunday i.e. 12th April 2009? How will you manage to extract that amount of time for a meetup just a week ago of such an entrance exam?



Its just a 1 day issue man aur saal bhar kya jhak mara hai maine? Ek din mein kuch nehi hota 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


krates said:


> rikshaw se aayunga par pleasure nahi chalaunga



Rickshaw k paise tu dega


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 25, 2009)

ok will join u guys.


----------



## IITian (Mar 26, 2009)

utsav said:


> Well this time its not the same Delhi or Mumbai again.
> 
> Me,gxsaurav ,krates ,abhishek have planned to meet up in kanpur on this 5th April. gxsaurav will come from Lucknow to kanpur and i will go from Jhansi to Kanpur for the meetup.
> 
> ...


 
won't b able to make it because of exams. u frm Jhansi? glad to see that people of bundelkhand are also bcoming tech-literate finally..(btw i m also frm jhansi)


----------



## heartripple (Mar 26, 2009)

I am interested ..........But its not possible ............
If you guys coming to Mumbai or Ahmedabad then I will be there.Thats for sure.


----------



## utsav (Mar 26, 2009)

IITian said:


> won't b able to make it because of exams. u frm Jhansi? glad to see that people of bundelkhand are also bcoming tech-literate finally..(btw i m also frm jhansi)



Yup am from jhansi though natively from kolkata.   .
It would hav been great if you could join us as its just around 4 hrs meet .


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 26, 2009)

What exactly do u guys do in such meetings? I meant wat's the agenda? I'll be there on 5th to see my professor and I might join you guys!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2009)

> What exactly do u guys do in such meetings? I meant wat's the agenda? I'll be there on 5th to see my professor and I might join you guys!!



Krates want to see my X-mini Max speakers while I want to try his sennheiser CXL 400 earphones.

We all want to eat burgers in McDonalds.


----------



## utsav (Mar 26, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Krates want to see my X-mini Max speakers while I want to try his sennheiser CXL 400 earphones.
> 
> We all want to eat burgers in McDonalds.



We r not going to McDonalds  .


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 26, 2009)

I wish i could join you guys. If not for anything Few burgers Wouldnt hurt.


----------



## utsav (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ ya surely coz you would be paying for that na


----------



## krates (Mar 30, 2009)

ok listen guyz ... 

we will meet @ rave moti ... there is a fun zone there and at the same floor where fun zone is there is a restaurant.. we will meet there 

*Ok guys who all gonna come plz pm me your phone nos.*

plz...


----------



## utsav (Apr 4, 2009)

So till now the members who hav confirmed that they will come for the meet are

Krates
Abhishek Dwivedi
Gxsaurav
Sagar_jxd
Nightmare 
And me 


Few more guys were interested in coming but they didnt tried to contact any1 of us so their names havnt been added. 
If still anyone is interested then contact me or krates and give your phone numbers too.

We will be meeting at Rave Moti at 12:30pm tommorow


----------



## utsav (Apr 5, 2009)

Just now returned frm the meetup. It simply rocked becoz of some funny moments we captured on cam  will soon b updating this thread with pics of the meetup  . Am Right now in train in Kanpur station on my way back to jhansi.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn, my X-mini's battery discharged at the wrong time & I m in bus right now on my way bak to lucknow.

Meet was nice, i had to leave early to meet my "kanpur mom", so couldn't stay till the end.

Krates' your sennheiser CXL 400 is indeed good. I m sure buying it


----------



## utsav (Apr 5, 2009)

Kanpur mom ?  huh  . U were caught red handed man  . Krates took my N82 and snapped u secretly wid ur MOM  . LOOL


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

Waiting 4 the update.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2009)

She is my sister who my didi told to look after me in Kanpur. That's y kanpur mom. She came with her fiancee

Guys one request is to mail me & delete that pic. In no condition it should go online anywhr, plz


----------



## utsav (Apr 5, 2009)

^^i knw buddy. I already deleted that pic b4 itself.  U told me that u r coming to meet ur sis in kanpur so i knew who was she. Trust me  . Dont worry. I was just trying to confirm was she ur sis or sum1 else  hehe.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2009)

She was sis, other one I met at heer palace instead


----------



## utsav (Apr 5, 2009)

^^bad boy


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2009)

Back to home, just reached. will write about the trip once I come back after dinner.


----------



## utsav (Apr 5, 2009)

I reached at 10:30pm .train ri8 time


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, the meet was good. We were enjoying Gadget porn.

*i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr146/techabhi/TDF%20Meet-Kanpur%2009/DSCN0282.jpg


*img13.imageshack.us/img13/5139/dscn0281w.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/28me0zs.jpg

*i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr146/techabhi/TDF%20Meet-Kanpur%2009/DSCN0287-1.jpg

One funny Incident. Krates called at the home of Nightware (anurag) & said : Aunty, Nightmare hai?
Aunty should have said : nahi beta, kisi ke sapne main gaya hai, kal subah tak tumhare sapno main aayega


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 5, 2009)

yea...the meet really was awesome...that Krates-Phone-Nightmare stuff was funny...lmao...


----------



## krates (Apr 5, 2009)

wooot meet was awesome man


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pics->Names please!!


----------



## krates (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^ i am not on any of those pics...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

I recognize GX but not the rest!


----------



## krates (Apr 5, 2009)

in the second pic from right: Saurabh, Sagar, Utsav, Anurag(Nightmare) & abhishek


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2009)

@gxsaurav, who's who??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Ah, that's better!


----------



## sagar.best (Apr 5, 2009)

hey guyz u forgot my PSP yea it was not cracked but was the coolest looking gadget ........ 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
krates ur bad luck  no pic......haha


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2009)

Lets wait for the pics Utsav took. Those came out to be better. I am sure Krates is in those. By the way, Krates apni didi ki Pleasure par nahi aaya 

I guess I am the only Digit forum user so far who has met maximum number of people from Digit forum.

1) Digit Delhi Meet
2) Digit Pune Meet
3) Digit Bangalore meet
4) Digit Kanpur meet


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2009)

Maintain Legendary


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Maintain Legendary



kya baat shakal hi pehchaan mein nahi aa rahi tumhari,last time digit magazine mein dekhi thi french cut beard mein.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gxsaurav said:


> Lets wait for the pics Utsav took. Those came out to be better. I am sure Krates is in those. By the way, Krates apni didi ki Pleasure par nahi aaya
> 
> I guess I am the only Digit forum user so far who has met maximum number of people from Digit forum.
> 
> ...



Yaar dont mind you always remind me of "baburao" from hera pheri.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


krates said:


> in the second pic from right: Saurabh, Sagar, Utsav, Anurag(Nightmare) & abhishek



haan bas tu hi rah gaya?Teri pic hi dekhni thi mujhe wohi nahi aayi


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Yaar dont mind you always remind me of "baburao" from hera pheri.



+1


----------



## iMav (Apr 6, 2009)

GX what is the hearing aid hanging around ur tshirt neck? And how much did you guys manage to sell those phones for?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> kya baat shakal hi pehchaan mein nahi aa rahi tumhari,last time digit magazine mein dekhi thi french cut beard mein.



phele hair long theye ab short kar liye.(same as John)


----------



## utsav (Apr 6, 2009)

those pics came very shaky  am lukin so ugly thr  

wait for the pics frm my N82


----------



## krates (Apr 6, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> haan bas tu hi rah gaya?Teri pic hi dekhni thi mujhe wohi nahi aayi



wait for the pics by utsav...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2009)

@ manan

that was my Nokia handsfree. i was trying the Krates' CXL400


----------



## utsav (Apr 6, 2009)

sagar's PSP
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/3787/05042009095.jpg

Krates is in dis pic 
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/801/05042009098.jpg

My arms  ,abhishek and anurag
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/3276/05042009100.jpg

some gadgets 
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/4348/05042009099.jpg

krates yahan bhi shuru hogaya 
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/2389/05042009117.jpg

update Virus definitions file notification in avast 
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/1305/05042009110.jpg

Abhishek buying girls top for himself as he got 80% discount  
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/425/05042009111.jpg


----------



## krates (Apr 6, 2009)

When abhishek was buying girls top ... Apurava said try kar kar dekh le  hahaha


----------



## utsav (Apr 6, 2009)

abhishek saying "yeh kya kar rahe ho tumlog  " when i lifted him up*img9.imageshack.us/img9/6995/05042009122p.jpg

view of the mall from top
*img93.imageshack.us/img93/7442/05042009103.jpg

krates returning home in a scooter sitting right at the back  (shot exclusively for Gaurav_indian  
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/5323/05042009127.jpg

outside view of Rave Moti mall 
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/4908/05042009123.jpg



these pics hav been resized to 1024x768 for the forum so quality hav degraded but it seriously pwns the 8MP nikon coolpix


----------



## krates (Apr 6, 2009)

swades waala style hai hamara


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2009)

Swades had a moped, not scooter


----------



## utsav (Apr 6, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Swades had a moped, not scooter



Bajaj M80 to be precise


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 6, 2009)

hang on a sec...did some1 notice krates socks?  those are my school socks  lmao


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2009)

Geeks in Kanpu


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

niaaaa


----------



## utsav (Apr 6, 2009)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> hang on a sec...did some1 notice krates socks?  those are my school socks  lmao



Sab kuch udhari ka tha  .


----------



## Coool (Apr 6, 2009)

last but 1 pic is awesome


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2009)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5952/krates.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2009)

Abe Gaurav, tera line thoda lamba khich gaya...
Thoda short kar-ke dekh...kispe point hota hai (  )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Abe Gaurav, tera line thoda lamba khich gaya...
> Thoda short kar-ke dekh...kispe point hota hai (  )



krates sharif aadmi hai lol


----------



## Beckhamgal (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice pics. seems the meet was fun!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

niaaaa


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 7, 2009)

Krates ko ulta bithana chahiye tha scooter pe


----------

